# .45 acp brass



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I put an add in the classifides- no takers.

Anyone in the forum here have any .45 acp brass they would be willing to sell?

Thanks much


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

How many are you looking for?

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That stuff is like gold now-a-days. I am not suprised you are not getting any takers.

Try auction arms or gun broker.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

you can always try oncefiredbrass.com or brassmanbrass.com if you are ok with once fired


----------

